# Anxiety Disorders > Generalized Anxiety Disorder (GAD) >  >  People who don't understand I want to be left alone..

## Total Eclipse

In real life....... people expect I'm gonna be soo social and I just want to tell them to leave me alone. I don't have things to say all the time.. and I don't know what to say most of the time... I need space and my bubble often feels violated.

----------


## merc

Sometimes you just need space. I hear you. I can be like this.Today I would have preferred quiet,  but It was a teacher in service day. My daughter had friends over. The other two followed me around proclaiming that they were so bored.

----------


## Skippy

I have this but in a different way. For me, people always want something from me or want me to do [BEEP] for them. Basically I find out later I have to drive around for ppl and I find this out at like 9am on a day I haven't got any sleep at all. They kinda force it on me and give me major guilt trip when I refuse. When I need anyone? They all dun care. I've kinda isolated myself for now as a result. So yeah...fuck such people. I'm goin thru USA to Toronto for awhile soon anyway dunno even when I'm comin' back.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

I can relate. If there's anything I need, it's alone time. People misinterpret this as rudeness sometimes. I simply don't have the mental capacity for socializing that other people seem to have. Usually I just don't have much to say, anyway.

----------


## nothing

> I can relate. If there's anything I need, it's alone time. People misinterpret this as rudeness sometimes. I simply don't have the mental capacity for socializing that other people seem to have. Usually I just don't have much to say, anyway.



I feel the exact same way, people with social skills will simply never understand this concept, they don't want to. At this point, I think it's better that people just think I'm an aloof goofball or a jerk; it keeps them from talking to me. If I got to know them, they'd start to have expectations which I could never live up to anyway.

----------


## IllusionOfHappiness

> I feel the exact same way, people with social skills will simply never understand this concept, they don't want to. At this point, I think it's better that people just think I'm an aloof goofball or a jerk; it keeps them from talking to me. If I got to know them, they'd start to have expectations which I could never live up to anyway.



In my experience, extroverted people have a hard time understanding introverted people. While they gain energy from talking to people, introverts tend to _lose_ energy. I can only speak for myself, but I find social situations exhausting. The last of our Sunday company just left. They were here for about six hours. I definitely just need to be shut away in my bedroom for the rest of the night. 

I feel similarly about having expectations to live up to as well. If anybody expects anything from me, they're probably setting themselves up for disappointment.

----------

